# Head boat provide Friday night trip



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi, 

Does anyone know any head boat provides friday night trip in Solomon island area ?

Thanks


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

the headboat out of solomons is Bunkys charter
http://www.bunkyscharterboats.com/head-boat.html


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks


----------

